
What's happening as University of California IT jobs are outsourced to India - MilnerRoute
https://it.slashdot.org/story/17/01/09/0222244/whats-happening-as-the-university-of-california-tries-to-outsource-it-jobs-to-india
======
omegaredmonkey
Time zone shift, worse service.

